# Creeks



## Newtothiss (Dec 10, 2021)

Do y'all actually dig in/around creeks and creek beds, or is it more just looking on the surface?
Little of both, depending on the terrain, area and history?

Bear with me, I'm slowly learning..


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 10, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Do y'all actually dig in/around creeks and creek beds, or is it more just looking on the surface?
> Little of both, depending on the terrain, area and history?
> 
> Bear with me, I'm slowly learning..



Bottles are where you find them! Look for old homesteads- standing, or better yet, not! (Older trash) look around for signs of residual trash, most times in a ravine near by, or tossed down the hill, usually behind the house- the newer trash is usually covering the trash you really wanted to find, so be prepared to carefully dig. And look for that privy, too…. Just be very observant and you will be hooked, soon. Creeks are good…. The beach, off piers, along old railroad tracks and bridges- but homesteads like that have been the best, for me. Old dumps are good…. Good luck and share what you find, k? Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 10, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Do y'all actually dig in/around creeks and creek beds, or is it more just looking on the surface?
> Little of both, depending on the terrain, area and history?
> 
> Bear with me, I'm slowly learning..


In my area. It is too populated. If I try to dig in a stream they would freak. I just look for things sticking out of the banks or any that have been freed up in the stream bed. If I travel I can find places that I can probe and dig.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 10, 2021)

Where I'm at has lots of woods. Almost makes up for the area being so young and lacking the cool really old stuff.


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> In my area. It is too populated. If I try to dig in a stream they would freak. I just look for things sticking out of the banks or any that have been freed up in the stream bed. If I travel I can find places that I can probe and dig.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 10, 2021)

Only good thing is all the trash left behind, if you can only get to it!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 10, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Do y'all actually dig in/around creeks and creek beds, or is it more just looking on the surface?
> Little of both, depending on the terrain, area and history?
> 
> Bear with me, I'm slowly learning..


I was introduced to retired digger and lucky he's willing to let me pick his brain.
Just started talking today, he told me anywhere the the oldest streets pass over a river good chance there is a dump, or  good bottles in the in the water. Showed me what he sold and still has.
200 hutches in 1season. I know where I will be in the spring.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> In my area. It is too populated. If I try to dig in a stream they would freak. I just look for things sticking out of the banks or any that have been freed up in the stream bed. If I travel I can find places that I can probe and dig.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 10, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Where I'm at has lots of woods. Almost makes up for the area being so young and lacking the cool really old stuff.


Some times you have to be a Nija.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 10, 2021)

I can neither confirm or deny such allegations.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Some times you have to be a Nija.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> In my area. It is too populated. If I try to dig in a stream they would freak. I just look for things sticking out of the banks or any that have been freed up in the stream bed. If I travel I can find places that I can probe and dig.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Well…. I know that one- it really sux. You can’t dig them but if they are freed up, it’s ok? Here, it’s probably illegal- good thing I’m a rebel till I die (or end up in jail!) Cali is ridiculous - I own a couple of mountains my dad gave me- in the wilderness of the trinity alps on a 6 mile dirt road in the boondocks- remote. It’s a wildlife game preserve with the only creek/water in 20 miles. But the department of fish & game- those guys will sit way up on the mountain, far, far away and watch to make sure your not removing a couple of flag stones off your own property- or what your doing in your creek while gold panning- are you messing up anything that might effect the sucker fishes ecosystem in anyway at all, so they could write you a ticket! And forget ever using the shovel sluice again, way up, away from the water. They were taking about cracking down on atv’s- way out there! I don’t like to see the soil structure ruined forever, either, but don’t see anything wrong with riding on the roads out there. They want to make it illegal? Hey, buddy, why don’t you better- chase down those MS13 guys growing 8500 plants on everybody’s property or- that bunch breaking into everyone’s house as soon as they leave? There’s gotta be something better they could spend time doing?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 11, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Well…. I know that one- it really sux. You can’t dig them but if they are freed up, it’s ok? Here, it’s probably illegal- good thing I’m a rebel till I die (or end up in jail!) Cali is ridiculous - I own a couple of mountains my dad gave me- in the wilderness of the trinity alps on a 6 mile dirt road in the boondocks- remote. It’s a wildlife game preserve with the only creek/water in 20 miles. But the department of fish & game- those guys will sit way up on the mountain, far, far away and watch to make sure your not removing a couple of flag stones off your own property- or what your doing in your creek while gold panning- are you messing up anything that might effect the sucker fishes ecosystem in anyway at all, so they could write you a ticket! And forget ever using the shovel sluice again, way up, away from the water. They were taking about cracking down on atv’s- way out there! I don’t like to see the soil structure ruined forever, either, but don’t see anything wrong with riding on the roads out there. They want to make it illegal? Hey, buddy, why don’t you better- chase down those MS13 guys growing 8500 plants on everybody’s property or- that bunch breaking into everyone’s house as soon as they leave? There’s gotta be something better they could spend time doing?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I never could understand their priorities. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 11, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> I can neither confirm or deny such allegations.


That's my story, and I'm sticking with it!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 11, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Well…. I know that one- it really sux. You can’t dig them but if they are freed up, it’s ok? Here, it’s probably illegal- good thing I’m a rebel till I die (or end up in jail!) Cali is ridiculous - I own a couple of mountains my dad gave me- in the wilderness of the trinity alps on a 6 mile dirt road in the boondocks- remote. It’s a wildlife game preserve with the only creek/water in 20 miles. But the department of fish & game- those guys will sit way up on the mountain, far, far away and watch to make sure your not removing a couple of flag stones off your own property- or what your doing in your creek while gold panning- are you messing up anything that might effect the sucker fishes ecosystem in anyway at all, so they could write you a ticket! And forget ever using the shovel sluice again, way up, away from the water. They were taking about cracking down on atv’s- way out there! I don’t like to see the soil structure ruined forever, either, but don’t see anything wrong with riding on the roads out there. They want to make it illegal? Hey, buddy, why don’t you better- chase down those MS13 guys growing 8500 plants on everybody’s property or- that bunch breaking into everyone’s house as soon as they leave? There’s gotta be something better they could spend time doing?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I happen to live in one of the 3 worst states IL. (N.Y) I hope people wake up soon.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 11, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I happen to live in one of the 3 worst states IL. (N.Y) I hope people wake up soon.


Just moved from il to in. I get that! Joliet


----------



## zsmith333 (Dec 15, 2021)

Little of both. I primarily do creeks in my area, and have found a couple locations that were dumps dating back to the 1880s. Im going to check one spot I found last week out today with my probe if i get a chance.


----------



## GeorgiaRobert (Dec 15, 2021)

I remember visiting my great grandmother in the early 70’s. I would be tasked with taking out the trash. The first time I had to ask where? It was next to a creek back then. I’ve been there recently and it’s just all covered up with dirt now. About once a month the trash pile would be burned so I don’t think it would be worth the effort in this case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwpevahouse (Dec 15, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Do y'all actually dig in/around creeks and creek beds, or is it more just looking on the surface?
> Little of both, depending on the terrain, area and history?
> 
> Bear with me, I'm slowly learning..


Digging with a friend the last two weeks we've had amazing luck digging along the bank of a local stream. Muddy but very productive. People like to dump their trash off a stream bank, did 150 years ago, still do today.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Dec 15, 2021)

GeorgiaRobert said:


> I remember visiting my great grandmother in the early 70’s. I would be tasked with taking out the trash. The first time I had to ask where? It was next to a creek back then. I’ve been there recently and it’s just all covered up with dirt now. About once a month the trash pile would be burned so I don’t think it would be worth the effort in this case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's worth it, the only place I dig is a burn dump. That's nothing.


----------



## willong (Dec 15, 2021)

GeorgiaRobert said:


> I remember visiting my great grandmother in the early 70’s. I would be tasked with taking out the trash. The first time I had to ask where? It was next to a creek back then. I’ve been there recently and it’s just all covered up with dirt now. About once a month the trash pile would be burned so I don’t think it would be worth the effort in this case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your great-grandmother had been living there most of her life already by the 1970's, when you visited, then it might well be worth digging. I think that is especially true if that creek ran in a ravine and the dump spilled over the embankment. Since fire tends to travel uphill, items near the bottom of the trash pile might not have seen temperatures hot enough to deform glass. Good luck if you reconsider.


----------



## Fenndango (Dec 15, 2021)

Nature's little eroders


----------



## Brnjrv (Dec 21, 2021)

My son and I dive into rivers and lakes looking for bottles, we found 5 hutches and a vitreous stone bottle from England


----------

